# Annoying yellow mouse pointer



## Ubivetz (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi All!

I need to connect from my Mac to HP server with Open Suse 10.2. 
But I don't like yellow mouse pointer. I suppose this is an Apple's X11 fault.
How can I change colour and shape of X11 mouse cursor?
Thanks.


----------



## Ubivetz (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi All!

Thanks a lot for your attention, I've just found the reason of such strange behaviour: I uninstalled Apple X11 and installed XOrg 6.2 from Fink ports.
But I've noticed one minor disadvantage: OpenGL works veeeeery slow.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2007)

THat's weird.  I've never experienced a yellow pointer in X11.  I'm running 10.4.9 on an iMac G5 and using the latest version of Apple's X11 for Tiger.  For me, it shows a black pointer similar to the one used by the Aqua interface.  The only other pointer icon I've seen is the "X" but that's normal in X11.


----------



## lurk (Apr 3, 2007)

You have an Intel based mac right?  There is a little bug where the endienness of the cursor under X11 is messed up.  Here is a like to a patch that will fix the problem.  And yes apple's x server is lots better in the OpenGL area.


----------

